# Friends Dog Visiting For A Week



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

So I've been asked to host a friends (I believe) submissive, female German Short hair, 10-12 years old, for a week in July, to which I've agreed. I have 2 - 4 year old V's, M & F. The male will be fine and excited as I've had him since 7 weeks. The female on the other hand I have some concern about.

Amber came to me at 1.5 years having passed through 2 homes, the second she had only lasted 2 weeks. Agressionwise, on a scale of 1-10 she was a 6-7 (Rowdy is a 2, but let her know he was the top dog none the less) and she was clearly traumatized by her abandonment, displaying uncertainty and an overall lack of confidence. She now is a 2-3 on aggression (meaning she'll rarely back an annoying dog off, but that's it). She still tucks her tail often, even when I am (starting to) giving her love and attention, which she enjoys and pursues. The other day she flinched when I waved my ball cap, friendly gesture, near her. Writing this I realize that I have adopted slow, easy behavior with her, while still having the attitude that we can play and joke with one another. Though hard core wrestling, like I do with Rowdy and did with my first V Cooper is out of the question, she won't engage. So that's Amber.

My plan to mitigate any tension during the visit, it occurs to me Amber may feel threatened about her place in the pack, is to have them meet 2-3 times prior to the visit. Once at the GSH's home, where we visit them so Amber can see she has a family, recognize smells, etc., the second will be either an hour running at the dog park or at my house. The park will give them an opportunity to play and run together, my house would prove a more sedate, chill while the humans hang out, environment. 

I'm looking for thought, suggestions, critique. Please advise on whatcha think and what else I might do. Sorry for the overly long post.

Thanks!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Its nice if they can meet on neutral territory with lots of open space to run. Don't stand around talking. Keep moving and keep the dogs moving. You didn't say if your going to be off work during the week of the visit. If you are I would take them running in the mornings and evening. Let them kick back and rest part of the time in the crates after they run. Don't leave food out.
Its hard to say if their will be problems, but distractions will work well if you watch their body language. Any signs that one of the dogs is uncomfortable or being territorial a quick "Who wants to go outside?"can break the mood.
Last try not to stress.


----------



## Neoflyte (Aug 21, 2010)

TexasRed said:


> Its nice if they can meet on neutral territory with lots of open space to run. Don't stand around talking. Keep moving and keep the dogs moving. You didn't say if your going to be off work during the week of the visit. If you are I would take them running in the mornings and evening. Let them kick back and rest part of the time in the crates after they run. Don't leave food out.
> Its hard to say if their will be problems, but distractions will work well if you watch their body language. Any signs that one of the dogs is uncomfortable or being territorial a quick "Who wants to go outside?"can break the mood.
> Last try not to stress.


Perhaps we will start out at the dog run - and I always walk - fast - need my exercise too. I work from home so I'll be around. Don't use crates beyond 8-12 months so don't have any set up. Never leave food out, definitely will be watching body language and group dynamics. Great suggestion on "who wants to go outside!"! Actually, all good suggestions and much appreciated!


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

Intellectual Property removed by Author.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Stick them in the back yard together and leave them for 10 minutes, they will work it out. GSP's are so close to V's in temperament it's not funny. My GSP girl gets on really well with most bitches and dogs. Actually, I don't think I can ever remember see her not get along with a dog or bitch come to think of it.

She is submissive to other dogs initially also. However, although I would have thought that one of the boys would be the dominant dog, it turns out that little Zsa Zsa my GSP is actually the roost ruler!! She "Allows" the boys to do what they want as long as it isn't something important to her, but, if it is important, she will be the one who makes the "decision" and has her "Way". So don't think just because a dog is initially submissive, it ill always be that way.....  You may find after a few days, that the little GSP girl is in charge.....


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I have put Sam together with herding dogs (GSD males and females) as well, since I like them so much. 
First, I met the GSD and later I let them meet but not nose to nose, side by side, with me in between them.

At the beginning Sam was not allowed to run (herded like ****) but a short time after, rules changed and they were running in straight lines... it's amazing how well they adjust.


----------

